# Molting at only 9 months old? Or sick?



## Rayrayway (Aug 27, 2021)

New chicken owner. My beautiful welsummer is losing feathers around her neck. She is only 9 months old. She has stopped laying since it’s winter now. The others in the flock are not losing any feathers. Is she too young to molt? Could it be something else? Help!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Any other symptoms, changes in environment, eating, drinking okay?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm also wondering about a rooster being present.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Do you have any roosters or ones that are aggressive towards her?


----------



## Rayrayway (Aug 27, 2021)

No changes in environment. No rooster. I haven’t noticed one way or another if she is eating and drinking the last few days but will try to verify.


----------



## Rayrayway (Aug 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Do you have any roosters or ones that are aggressive towards her?


No rooster. I haven’t noticed any of the other hens being aggressive towards her


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just keep an eye on her. Watch to see if someone is doing that to her. It's liable to happen when they go to roost at night. I'm only saying at night because of the location.

I do see some downy feathers on her wing and belly so she might be molting.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Chickens go through several juvenile molts before gaining their adult plumage. I’d just wait and see. From the photos she does look like she’s molting.


----------

